# Loans for overseas education



## flourgoddess (Jun 5, 2006)

hello
if i wanted to go to pastry school in Paris...how in the world is that funded, besides scholarships and saving money? I know the LCB does not have loans to offer. Do people get private loans? 
MAny Thanks


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I tried to posts 2 links but it would not allow me to do that.
if you go to your browser and type in Overseas Education Loans and grants you will come up with hundreds of these. Good Luck, sorry could'nt be more help.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi flourgoddess-

I moved your thread to the Culinary School forum. I think you will have better luck getting your answer here.

KyleW


----------



## jwilliams1er (Dec 8, 2006)

I hope you get some good responces I'm looking into the same thing my self so good luck and Ihope your dreams come true!


----------

